# Relationship Survey



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 


2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?


3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity


4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I’d settle for a “good enough” man/woman 2. If I can’t find someone good enough I’ll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 


5.) How many relationships have you been in?


6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?


7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?


8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?


9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?


10.) Would you like to have children one day?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

1. Women not saying what they really mean. I don't like people who say vague things and expect me to just get it.

2. Maybe 6 or 7. It's hard to say.

3. I can't rank them, but in no particular order, I'll just say that common interests, intelligence, attractiveness, humor and sensitivity are most important to me. 

4. I don't really know. 

5. 0

6. Oh God no! My parents have absolutely no connection.

7. Umm, maybe 7-9. It fluctuates, but I generally think about it a lot.

8. Doesn't matter.

9. I'm not sure.

10. Again, not sure.


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> 1.)*What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When Im 30-35. I want to have a social life and a career and that will take a long time to develop given my current condition.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 
*Arrogance, pretentiousness, ignorance, close-mindedness, controlling*

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?

*5 - If you're "okay"-looking in my opinion and I happen to really like your personality, you become so much more attractive to me.*

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity

*Common Interests, Intelligence, Sexual Apetite, Attractiveness, Physique, Humor, Sensitivity, Spontaneity, Salary, Spirituality, Power*

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone *3. I do not want to be alone* 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate

5.) How many relationships have you been in?
*3*

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?
*Hell no, lmao.*

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?
*9*

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?
*Introverted, definitely.*

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?
*Yes, and I have.*

10.) Would you like to have children one day?
*Eventually.*


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

1 ) Smoking repels me the most .... Also rudeness.

2) 7

3)Intelligence, Humor, Common Interests, Sensitivity, Attractiveness , Sexual Appetite, Physique, Spontaneity, Power, Spirituality, Salary 

4) 3, 5, 2, 1, 4

5) 4

6) Yes, they've been together for 30 years

7) 8

8 ) Introverted

9) Not sure ... depends I guess

10) Yes


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 
Chewing with your mouth open

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
Umm... 7?

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity

Intellingence, Humor, Sensitivity, Attractiveness, Physique, Common interests, Salary, Spontaneity, Sexual appetite, Power, Spirituality 

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I’d settle for a “good enough” man/woman 2. If I can’t find someone good enough I’ll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 
3, 5, 2, 1, 4

5.) How many relationships have you been in?
0

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?
No

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?
2

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?
Introverted, I guess

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?
No

10.) Would you like to have children one day?
No


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

*1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? *

Women that take themselves too seriously, girls that can't appreciate art (music,writing,painting), lack of old fashion values, and of course lack of humbleness is a deal breaker any day.
*
2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?*

6 I would say. I can give you a chance if you have a great personality, but if I don't feel any physical attraction what's the point right?

*3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: *

Sensitivity-(Most Important)
Humor
Spontaneity
Sexual Appetite
Intelligence
Spirituality
Physique
Power
Attractiveness
Salary-(Least Important)

*4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: *

1. I'd settle for a "good enough" woman (Most Descriptive)
2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone
3. I do not want to be alone 
5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 
4. There are no good women out there(Least Descriptive)

*5.) How many relationships have you been in?*

2, a loong time ago.

*6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?*

No. The reason why I subconsciously can never hold a relationship is because of my parents lol, they fight every day and distrust each other. I'm a product of my environment after all

*7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?*

At least an 8 lmao

*8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?*

Extrovert

*9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?*

Probably not? Dating someone who is bisexual automatically means 50 percent more competition lol.

*10.) Would you like to have children one day?*

Kids are cool as hell lol. If I make a lot of money and do really well for myself I don't care if I end up raising a kid all by myself kids are cool


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

*1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? *
Controlling, arrogant, loud mouthed, superiority complex...

*2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?*
8

*3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: *
Common Interests
Attractiveness
Humor
Sensitivity
Intelligence
Salary
Physique
Spontaneity
Power
Spirituality
Sexual Appetite

*4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: *
2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone
3. I do not want to be alone
1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman
4. There are no good men/women out there

*5.) How many relationships have you been in?*
2, one didn't really count though.

*6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?*
Not really...

*7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?*
1

*8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?*
Introverted

*9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?*
I am now, so yes.

*10.) Would you like to have children one day?*
Maybe.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

*1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? *
Controlling and clingy

*2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?*

*3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: *

Humour
Attractiveness
Intelligence
Spontaneity
Physique
Power
Sexual Appetite
Sensitivity
Salary
Spirituality

*4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: *

1. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone
2. I do not want to be alone
3. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman
4. There are no good men/women out there

*5.) How many relationships have you been in?*
2.

*6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?*
Sometimes I do. They do tend to argue over the most stupid stuff though, I hope I never get like that with anyone.

*7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?*
7

*8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?*
Introverted, but really not that bothered.

*9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?*
Yeah, it wouldn't make a difference to me.

*10.) Would you like to have children one day?*
Maybe.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

*1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? *
Smoking, drugs, drinking, being loud.

*2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?*
I am pretty shallow, probably around 8 or 9.

*3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity*
Attractiveness
Physique
Common Interests
Intelligence
Humor
Sexual Appetite
Sensitivity
Power
Salary
Spontaneity
Spirituality

*4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 
*I am 5.

*5.) How many relationships have you been in?*
1?

*6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?
*Nope

*7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?*
7

*8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?*
Extro
*
9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?*
Consider it, but it would always be on my mind that she would want to leave me for a woman.

*10.) Would you like to have children one day?
*Sure


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

*1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? *
Closed minded, judgmental, obnoxious, arrogant.

*2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?*

6

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance:

Humour
Attractiveness
Intelligence
Spontaneity
Physique
Power
Sensitivity
Sexual Appetite
Salary
Spirituality

*
4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: *

1. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone
2. I do not want to be alone
3. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman
4. There are no good men/women out there

*5.) How many relationships have you been in?*

0.

*6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?*

No, they don't have one.

*7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?*

Like, pretty low tbh. 4.

*8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?*

Introverted.

*9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?*

I've been asking myself this a lot lately, most of the girls on OKCupid are Bisexual from what I've noticed. I guess I don't really completely understand bisexuality enough to know for sure, but would be open to dating someone who is.

*10.) Would you like to have children one day?*

Yes, definitely.
__________________


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> *9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?*
> 
> I've been asking myself this a lot lately, most of the girls on OKCupid are Bisexual from what I've noticed. I guess I don't really completely understand bisexuality enough to know for sure, but would be open to dating someone who is.


Bisexual just means they're sexually attracted to both men and women.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

*1. What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? * 
I take this question to be asking what stereotypical characteristics of men do I not like, and none come to mind. I might be misunderstanding the question though.

*2. On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?* Probably a 5.

*3. Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: *
1-Intelligence
2-Humor
3-Common Interests
4-Physique
5-Sensitivity
6-Attractiveness
7-Spontaneity
8-(preferably lack of) Sexual Apetite
9-Spirituality
10-Salary/power

*4. Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: *
---I do not want to be alone
-I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 
-If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 
-I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 
-There are no good men/women out there

*5. How many relationships have you been in?*
None.

*6. Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?*
No.

*7. On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?*
Very low. Most days, nonexistent. Probably a 0. On a high day, it's a 2.

*8. Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?*
No preference, I don't care.

*9. Would you date someone who was bisexual?*
Honestly, I would find that to be a turn-off.

*10. Would you like to have children one day?*
No.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Bisexual just means they're sexually attracted to both men and women.


Well yeah, I just meant I don't understand it beyond that.

My fathers girlfriends daughter is bisexual but she seems to only be attracted to one gender at a time for brief periods of time then goes over to the other. I just guess it would depend on whether or not the person who is bisexual can be in a relationship with one gender for a long period of time. I feel like it's not that way with all bisexual people though.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> Well yeah, I just meant I don't understand it beyond that.
> 
> My fathers girlfriends daughter is bisexual but she seems to only be attracted to one gender at a time for brief periods of time then goes over to the other.


That's interesting. I'm sexually attracted to both men and women but I've only dated men. I think the reason why I avoid serious relationships with women is because I'm afraid of how my family would react. As sad as that sounds.



Cam1 said:


> I just guess it would depend on whether or not the person who is bisexual can be in a relationship with one gender for a long period of time. I feel like it's not that way with all bisexual people though.


When a bisexual person is in a relationship, they're still attracted to both genders. Just like when you're in a relationship, you're still attracted to women in general. So I think if they cheated or couldn't be with someone for a long time, that would have to do more with their personality rather than their sexual orientation.


----------



## Stickman13 (Mar 26, 2013)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 

Finding me offensive.

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?

Assuming this question is in the physical realm, 10.

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 

Humour, Spirituality, Sensitivity, Spontaneity, Common Interests, Attractiveness, Physique, Power, Salary, Sexual Appetite.

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state:

I do not want to be alone
If I can’t find someone good enough I’ll be happy alone
I’d settle for a “good enough” man/woman 
There are no good men/women out there
I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 

5.) How many relationships have you been in?

1.

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?

No.

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?

Right now it is at 2.

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?

Probably extroverted relative to my current state.

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?

Yes.

10.) Would you like to have children one day?

No.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 
Drinking, Smoking, Drug use, being dip ****s, generally being the average moronic person.

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
7

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Common Interests, Intelligence, Humor, Attractiveness, Physique

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state:

If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone

5.) How many relationships have you been in?
1

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?
Hell no

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?
1

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?
Introverted

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?
Maybe

10.) Would you like to have children one day?
Nope, nope, nope


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> 1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most?


Ignorance, selfishness, the usual.



> 2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?


10.



> 3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance:
> Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity


I assume you mean in order.

1. Attractiveness
2. Physique
3. Humor
4. Intelligence
5. Sexual Apetite
6. Common Interests
7. Sensitivity
8. Spontaneity
9. Power
10. Salary
11. Spirituality



> 4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state:
> 1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate


2.



> 5.) How many relationships have you been in?


0.



> 6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?


No.



> 7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?


10.



> 8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?


Extroverted.



> 9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?


I don't know.



> 10.) Would you like to have children one day?


Yes.


----------



## dair (Jan 23, 2013)

*1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most?*

Being rude. Very loud and vulgar. Obnoxious.

*2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?*

About a 4 or 5.

*3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity*

Common Interests, Sensitivity.
Intelligence, Humor.
Attractiveness, Physique, Sexual Appetite. 
Power, Spirituality, Spontaneity, Salary. (<--- These are pretty much irrelevant to me)

*4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate*

3, 1, 5, 2, 4.

*5.) How many relationships have you been in?*

0

*6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?*

Sure, they seem pretty happy. I don't know too much about their relationship though so I can't be completely sure.

*7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?*

*8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?*

Doesn't matter to me.

*9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?*

Yeah.

*10.) Would you like to have children one day?*

Depends. If I'm still the way I am now, I'm not sure I'd be able to raise a child right and teach them the proper social skills they need. If I change, probably.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? *Insecurity, self hating, untrusting.*

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
*10, I need to be attracted to my partner, there's no "scale" for me with this, it's just black and white, a 0 or a 10.*

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
*Attractiveness, Humor, Intelligence, Common Interests, Physique, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity, Sensitivity, Power, Salary, Spirituality.*

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: *5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate, 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone, 1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there *

5.) How many relationships have you been in?
*3 (all online, never again)*

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?
*I don't know what theirs was like until maybe the last 10 years, but they are very happy so if I can be that happy, awesome.*

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?
*8*

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?
*No preference*

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?
*Sure*

10.) Would you like to have children one day?
*Yes*


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

1.) Any sort of behavior that is generally associated with masculinity is a turn off to me. I also don't like attention seekers.


2.) 8


3.) Attractiveness, Common Interests, Intelligence, Sensitivity, Humor, Spirituality, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity ... I took of some things I don't even care about


4.) 3, 5, 1, 2, 4


5.) One, but I've had sex with quite a few women.


6.) No


7.) 8


8.) Somewhere in the middle


9.) No


10.) Sometimes I do. Sometimes I don't.


----------



## LorenLuke (Jan 3, 2011)

1) Disregard for me or others.

2.) 3

3.) Intelligence, Common Interests, Sensitivity, Humour, Spontaneity, Spirituality, Attractiveness, Physique, Salary, Sexual Apetite

4.) 5, 2, 1, 3, 4

5.) One in progress

6.) No.

7.) 1

8.) Introverted, though not so much as even distance themself from me.

9.) Yes.

10.) Ideally.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most?
- manly quality in women, not being real, not being well communicative 
2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
- 7
3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance:
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity
- attractiveness, common interest, sexual apetite, sensitivity
4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state:
1. I’d settle for a “good enough” man/woman 2. If I can’t find someone good enough I’ll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate
- 1 and 3.
5.) How many relationships have you been in?
- 0
6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?
- No, better than them. 
7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?
- 6
8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?
- doesnt matter
9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?
- yes
10.) Would you like to have children one day? 
- of course


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 
*Stupidity, cruelty, arrogance, pooping in inappropriate locations.*

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
*4*

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity
*Intelligence, sensitivity, **(lack of) spirituality,** attractiveness, physique, sexual appetite, spontaneity, humour, common interests, salary, power. I only find the first three important.*

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 
*3. I do not want to be alone **2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate **1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman** 4. There are no good men/women out there*

5.) How many relationships have you been in?
*Two*.

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?
*No.*

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?
*8*

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?
*No preference.*

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?
*Yes.*

10.) Would you like to have children one day?
*No.*


----------



## Hufflepuff (Feb 16, 2013)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? Arrogance, meanness

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate? 2, I have a slight preference for nerdy looking guys but not too fussed

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity

Sensitivity, common interests, intelligence, humor, spontaneity, attractiveness, salary, physique, power, sexual appetite. Only the first 3 are important.

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2.* If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone* 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 
Probably 2 but 1 a little bit as well

5.) How many relationships have you been in? 1

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's? No, they are separated

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive? 1

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner? Introverted

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual? Yes

10.) Would you like to have children one day? No


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 
*Unwillingness to resolve issues, reasoning emotionally, unforgiving, and naivety when it comes to challenges faced within a relationship*

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
*I must find her attractive personally.*

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity
*Attractiveness,* *Common Interests, Intelligence, Humour, Sexual Appetite, Physique, Sensitivity, Spontaneity,* *Salary, Power**, Spirituality*

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 
*1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman, 3. I do not want to be alone *

5.) How many relationships have you been in?
*2*

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?
*They've been separated for 20 years....*

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?
*9*

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?
*Introverted, or just understanding*

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?
*Yes*

10.) Would you like to have children one day?
*I remain undecided.*


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

*1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? *
Ignorance, Closed-minded, Overly selfish

*2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?*
6(ish)

*3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: *

Attractiveness (I'm taking this to mean not just physical attractiveness. If it's just physical then bump it down a few places)
Intelligence
Humour
Sensitivity
Common Interests
Sexual Appetite
Physique
Spontaneity
Power
Spirituality
Salary

*4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
*1. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 
2. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 
3. I do not want to be alone 
4. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 
5. There are no good men/women out there

*5.) How many relationships have you been in?*
3

*6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?*
Nein

*7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?*
7.25

*8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?*
Introverted
*
9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?*
Aye
*
10.) Would you like to have children one day?
*Most probably also aye


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

*1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? *
Rude, Disrespectful, Insensitive

*2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?*
8

*3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: *
Sensitivity
Intelligence
Attractiveness
Salary 
Common Interests
Humor 
Physique
Spontaneity 
Power
Sexual Apetite
Spirituality

*4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: *
1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman
2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone
3. I do not want to be alone 
5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 
4. There are no good men/women out there

*5.) How many relationships have you been in?*
7 plus 1 LDR.
Ony '1' was real though. The rest didn't even last more than a month.

*6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?*
No way.

*7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?*
8

*8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?*
I don't care.

*9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?*
Why not? I am bisexual myself.

*10.) Would you like to have children one day?*
90% yes.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I love surveys!

*1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 
* Make-up, It's pretty disgusting in my opinion!

*2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
*
I'd say about 5, the other 5 being intellect and interests.

*3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity
*

Humor, Intelligence, Attractiveness, Common Interests, Physique, Spontaneity, Power, and all the others are about as unimportant as it gets

*4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: *
1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate

2,5,1,4,3

*5.) How many relationships have you been in?
*
1

*6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?
* I love my parents a lot, but no I don't.

*7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?
* 0-1

*8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?
* I'd like someone who knows when to be introverted and when to be extroverted.

*9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?
* Sure, whatever floats your boat!

*10.) Would you like to have children one day?*
Hmm, yes some day


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

*1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? *

Drugs, mostly. Promiscuity as well. Being dull isn't really all that great either. Boring people. The willfully ignorant. Maliciousness.

* 2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?*

6 or 7. They're clearly important to me, but not as important as other features.

* 3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: *

Intelligence, Humor, Spontaneity, Power, Attractiveness, Physique, Sexual Appetite, Spirituality (or lack thereof, in my case), Sensitivity, Common Interests, and Salary.

I'll explain. I need intellect because I find it most appealing and it's easier to talk to someone on my own level so to speak. Really it's a common interest thing. I need people to bounce ideas off of and we'd probably enjoy the same geeky things.

Humor is a big plus because laughing is awesome.

Spontaneity because it ties in so heavily with romance. It's very alluring to just get up and go do things, to not just sit around doing nothing all of the time. It's quite perplexing, I know, for an aspie to want spontaneity in his routine, but it does make me uncomfortable. Ultimately, however, I am a romantic.

Power because people who can do things... This is important. Probably tied with spontaneity. I like strong personalities.

Attractiveness or beauty takes number five because duh, I find them _attractive_.

Physique for number six because I love exercise.

Sexual appetite is really depending, I suppose I could do with it lower on the list but a study showed that couples who have sex every day were more happy, and I'm totally up for doing it at least once a day.

Spirituality comes closer to last. I would find it near impossible to date someone religious.. But the actual aspects of their belief would be fascinating. Ultimately, I really don't care and can have good and even close friends who are religious.

Sensitivity is at the bottom, strange, I know, but I really don't care how sensitive someone is, I actually prefer them to have a thicker skin (not that I would hurt them).

Common interests gets the next to dead last place because I enjoy a variety of things. Some things would just completely turn off to me, but I appreciate people for who they are, or perhaps even what they are. I can see why someone would like something without enjoying it myself. Being an understanding person is perhaps my greatest asset in relationships. Because I spend so much time in my head, it doesn't matter what I'm doing... As long as it doesn't involve lots of people talking about boring things, drugs, or alcohol.

Salary because **** money. Never needed it growing up, and it'll come to people who have the first four traits I mentioned. It's not something I worry about, in the least.

* 4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: *

5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate. I refuse to settle for anything. Ever.

* 5.) How many relationships have you been in?
*
2.

* 6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?*

No. They're divorced now. Also fought all of the time. Made it hard to get to sleep with all that damn yelling.

* 7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?*

7. It fluctuates. Probably due to testosterone production.

* 8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?*

Introverted. Although I wouldn't mind someone who was extroverted, my eccentricities have proven me to be more than a hassle in most public situations.

* 9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?*

Yes.

* 10.) Would you like to have children one day?

*Not really. I would like to adopt a kid, or kids. Actually I want to start an orphanage.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 
*Just general arseholery. Specifically in a relationship context I guess I'll say manipulative behaviour, neediness, a lot of sexual hang-ups, general unhealthy ideas about how relationships work, immaturity.*

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
*I have to find them attractive, but if I think they're an awesome person then they'll look nice to me. 5? I don't know how to scale it.*

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity
*Humour
Sensitivity
Common Interests
Intelligence
Sexual Appetite
Attractiveness
Spontaneity
Physique
'Spirituality'
I'm not even sure what Power means but I'll put it here
Salary*

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state:
*I don't really relate to any of these but I tried my best to rank them anyway.*
If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone
I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman
I do not want to be alone
There are no good men/women out there
I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate

5.) How many relationships have you been in?
*1*

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?
*Well they're divorced, so no.*

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?
*8? 15? I'm not sure how to scale this either.*

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?
*I'm very introverted, but I like people who are in-between.*

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?
*Yes I have and I'd prefer it over gay or straight.*

10.) Would you like to have children one day?
*Maybe.*


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 
I don't like men who don't have maners. Men who are disgusting, who lie, who cheat.


2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
7? They should take care of themself. Be clean, wear clean clothes. Take care of their hair. And I don't like bad teeth.


3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity
Humor - intelligence - sensitivity -attractiveness - common interest - sexual apetite - physique - spontanety - power - salary

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I’d settle for a “good enough” man/woman 2. If I can’t find someone good enough I’ll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 
4 - 2 - 5 - 1 - 3

5.) How many relationships have you been in?
0 


6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?
No. They have been thogether since they were teens. Married young, but got kids when they were already in their 30's. I don't know if mariage is for me. My father is kind of boring now. He doesn't want to go on vacation. He almost never take my mother out. He doesn't buy her nice present. He isn't really romantic.


7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?
Sometimes around 8, sometimes around 3.


8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?
Extrovert, I seem to fall for extrovert guys everytime.

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?
Sure. But if we would be in a relationship it should only be him and me.

10.) Would you like to have children one day?
Maybe, but I only want girls.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 

Attitudes. I'm actually pretty easy going so not much really. well ****tiness does too. and uncontrollable smoking, drinking, drug habits bother me too...


2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?

ummm...facially features are pretty important actually. like 8-10

body features, not so much, so like a 3-4, just nothing to blown out of proportion like a lottttttt of fat....or just wayy to much bone.


3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 

this is tough....because some doesnt even matter, like salary, but i guess it would be good for the future if we were to stay together, and power doesnt matter if you mean power in a specific job area...but if you mean power in a relationship, i would rather have the person in the relationship have more power or be more dominant, so that will go above physique or salary actually.


when you say attractiveness i would think facially attractive (since physique would obviousy be the other option...) but if you mean persoanlity wise, then that should be 1st, why date someone your not attracted too
Attractiveness (if you mean personality wise)Sensitivity, Intelligence, Spontaneity, Common interest, attractiveness(if you mean facially), physique, power(if you mean dominance in the relationship), salary, sexual apatite, power(if for a job), spirituality


4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I’d settle for a “good enough” man/woman 2. If I can’t find someone good enough I’ll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 


1/2, 4, 3, 5


5.) How many relationships have you been in?

1

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?

no they got divorced also because i am in a homosexual relationship right now....so....

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?

2-4


8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?

extroverted

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?

yes i am bi too....or gay i have no idea yet all i know is i would date a bi guy or girl


10.) Would you like to have children one day?

would like too


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 
*Self-righteousness, crudeness, aggressiveness / combativeness*

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
*6*

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity

*Humour
Sensitivity
Intelligence
Attractiveness
Physique
Spirituality
Spontaneity
Common interests
Sexual appetite
Power
Salary*

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate

*1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman
**3. I do not want to be alone
2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone
4. There are no good men/women out there
5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate *

5.) How many relationships have you been in?
*0*

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?
*Sort of*

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?
*6*

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?
* Introverted, but it doesn't matter that much*

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?
* Don't know*

10.) Would you like to have children one day?
*Maybe*


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 
*Narcissism, self-righteousness, cruelty, insensitivity, intolerance/bigotry, flattery, controlling, nagging.*

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
*4. If I'm into their personality, usually I'll also find them attractive.*

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
*Intelligence, humour, sensitivity,** attractiveness, physique, sexual appetite, spontaneity, common interests, spirituality, power, salary.

* 4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
*3. I do not want to be alone **2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate **1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman** 4. There are no good men/women out there*

5.) How many relationships have you been in?
*0.*

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?
*No.*

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?
*4.*

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?
*Neither. Preferably, they're in-between.*

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?
*Yes.*

10.) Would you like to have children one day?
*Maybe. Leaning towards no, though.
*


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most?

*Arrogance, close-mindedness, over-confidence, clingy/controlling, obsessiveness, laziness*

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?

*8*

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance:
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Appetite, Spontaneity

*1. Humor
2. Attractiveness
3. Common Interests
4. Sexual Appetite
5. Intelligence
6. Physique
7. Sensitivity
8. Salary
9. Spontaneity
10. Spirituality
11. Power*

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state:
1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate

*If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone (Most descriptive)
I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate
I do not want to be alone
There are no good men/women out there
I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman (Least descriptive)*

5.) How many relationships have you been in?

*0*

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?

*No. They're happy and have been together for ages but its a bit boring and old fashioned for my liking.*

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?

*8.5*

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?

*Either, but I am naturally drawn to introverted people*

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?

*Yes, sounds fun!*

10.) Would you like to have children one day?

*Undecided*


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most?

*Switching from acting warm to cold towards me frequently, Playing mind games, Being unnecessarily or overly cruel and segregating others.*

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?

*7, I like kind eyes and soft features. However even if I wasn't attracted to the person at first, I would get to know them more before making my decision.*

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance:

*Intelligence,Sensitivity,Common Interests, Attractiveness, Humor, Physique, Sexual apetite, Spirituality, Spontaneity, Salary*

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state:

*1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman *

5.) How many relationships have you been in?

*1*

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?

*No. She sucked him dry like a banshee and he just took it and remained her friend.*

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?

*3*

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?

*introverted for sure*

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?

*Yes but I wouldn't be comfortable with it for a while*

10.) Would you like to have children one day?

*I would*


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> 1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most?
> 
> *Thirst and/or clinginess and stupidity.*
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> 1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most?


Girls who have a "princess complex," girls who pretend they aren't shallow, girls who can't can't think outside of the social box, girls who give of mixed signals, girls who swear a lot, etc



mezzoforte said:


> 2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?


7



mezzoforte said:


> 3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance:
> Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity


Common interests
Sensitivity
Attractiveness
Intelligence
Humor
Physique
Spirituality
Spontaneity
Sexual apettite
Power



mezzoforte said:


> 4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state:
> 1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate


4



mezzoforte said:


> 5.) How many relationships have you been in?


Cero



mezzoforte said:


> 6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?


Sure



mezzoforte said:


> 7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?


Some days, 1, others, 10.



mezzoforte said:


> 8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?


Doesn't matter too much to me, as long as they accept that I myself am introverted.



mezzoforte said:


> 9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?


Sure



mezzoforte said:


> 10.) Would you like to have children one day?


Don't see any reason too.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most?

smoking, vulgarity, judgementalness

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?

7

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance:

Sensitivity
Spontaneity
Intelligence
Attractiveness
Sexual Apetite
Power
Common Interests
Spirituality
Physique
Humor
Salary

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate

1, 3, 5, 2, 4

5.) How many relationships have you been in?

2 main ones

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?

yes (emphasis on _like_)

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?

8 (i guess... daily if living together, prefer sex almost every time i see them otherwise)

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?

introverted

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?

i have

10.) Would you like to have children one day?

not my own


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most?

*Women that are too loud *

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?

*5-6*,* not really that important*

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance:

*I'll do it later lol*

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state:

*I'll do this later too*

5.) How many relationships have you been in?

*0*

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?

*No*

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?

*7-8*

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?

*Doesn't matter*

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?

*I don't know, I guess*

10.) Would you like to have children one day?

*No*


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

*1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? *Wannabe thug; excessive cussing; always partying 24/7; too loud; a smart ***; gossipy; too demanding.

*2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate? * 7 or 8. Looks keep my eyes on a guy for a few minutes, but personality is what keeps me glued and attached to him. I've come across several cute guys, but they were too cocky in the long run.

*3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity*
1. Sensitivity
2. Intelligence
3. Attractiveness 
4.Common Interests
5. Sexual Appetite
6. Salary
7. Spirtuality
8. Power
9. Humor

*4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate *

1, 3 is all I care about if times start get hard

*5.) How many relationships have you been in? *0. One potential relationship went horrible though cos the guy was a horny creep who I had no sexual feelings for during the "first date".

*6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?* My parents have been together for 22 years. So,when it comes to duration then yeah. I don't want anyone who has my dad's personality though.

*7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?* Up and down.

*8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?* Introverted. But, if there's an extroverted person who will accept a socially ankxious + awkward person out there (like me) then great.

*9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?* No.

*10.) Would you like to have children one day?* Yes.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 
Hatred, racism, not using common sense, dislike of reading, closed-minded. 

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
I would say about 4. I think physical features can be important but they should not override intelligence or personality. 

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Sensitivity, Intelligence, Common Interests, Humor, Attractiveness, Sexual Appetite, Physique, Spirituality, Spontaneity, Salary.

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: I suppose I would have to go with number 1. As long as a person has a good personality, is intelligent, and is kind, caring, and compassionate. I will be happy.

5.) How many relationships have you been in? Zero. 

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's? No. My parents tend to argue and fight. I would hope that when I get into a relationship that my partner and I will be able to talk and act civil without resorting to arguing. 

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive? I would say about 4 or 5.

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner? Introverted partner. 

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual? I would. As long as my partner and I loved each other and were right for each other I would be happy. 

10.) Would you like to have children one day? Maybe. I don't really like children all that much. I suppose if I did ever have kids I would want to wait till I am older and that my partner and I are financially ready.


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 
Rudeness/excessive cockiness/arrogance, being passive aggressive in a rude/disrespectful way, being closed minded and controlling. 

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
8

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Common Interests,
Intelligence, 
Attractiveness, 
Humor,
Spirituality
Sexual Appetite, 
Sensitivity,
Physique, 
Salary,
Spontaneity,
Power, 

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
2. If I can’t find someone good enough I’ll be happy alone
1. I’d settle for a “good enough” man/woman 
3. I do not want to be alone 
5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 
4. There are no good men/women out there 



5.) How many relationships have you been in?
a few.

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?
in some aspects. 

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?
7

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?
depends 

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?
no, I don't think I could handle that.

10.) Would you like to have children one day?
yes.


----------



## bogo153 (Oct 29, 2012)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 

sense that they deserve special treatment comes to mind. not that all women exhibit this of course.

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?

6.5

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 

very important: Intelligence, Sensitivity, Humor.

the rest, somewhat important.

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 

I do not want to be alone 
I’d settle for a “good enough” man/woman 

the other three are completely undescriptive of my current state of mind.


5.) How many relationships have you been in?

~.5-1

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?

I don't really know what theirs was like.

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?

7

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?

In between

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?

probably not

10.) Would you like to have children one day?

yes


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 

Anything related to PUA, acting like a douche, being a douche, being dumb, being humorless, being conceited, misogyny. 

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?

5

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity

Intelligence, Humor, Common Interests, Sensitivity, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity, Spirituality, Attractiveness, Physique, Power, Salary

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 

1. I’d settle for a “good enough” man/woman 2. If I can’t find someone good enough I’ll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 
5
2
1
3
4

5.) How many relationships have you been in?

2

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?

Yes

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?

10

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?

Somewhere in between like me.

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?

I don't know, it's never come up.

10.) Would you like to have children one day?

Yes


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 

Arrogance, hypocrisy, cruelty, bigotry


2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?

8


3.) Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity

Sensitivity
Common Interests
Attractiveness
Intelligence
Humour
Physique
Sexual appetite
Spirituality
Power
Salary


4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 

1. I’d settle for a “good enough” man/woman 
2. If I can’t find someone good enough I’ll be happy alone
3. I do not want to be alone 
4. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 
5. There are no good men/women out there 


5.) How many relationships have you been in?

0

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?

To some extent in that it is long and produces children

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?

6 or 7

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?

Introvert for sure

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?

Yeah. They say that the vast majority of the population is bi-sexual to some extent. More chance of a threesome aswell!

10.) Would you like to have children one day?

Yes.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

1.)What behaviours exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 

sexism/racism/homophobia, stupidity, arrogance, selfishness, smoking/drugs


2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?

3


3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 

1. Common interests
2. Sensitivity
3. Intelligence
4. Spirituality
5. Sexual apetite
6. Physique
7. Attractiveness
8. Humour
9. Spontaneity
10. Salary
11. Power

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 

1. I do not want to be alone
2. I’d settle for a “good enough” man/woman
3. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate
4. If I can’t find someone good enough I’ll be happy alone
5. There are no good men/women out there

5.) How many relationships have you been in?

1


6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?

Hahahahahahaha NO


7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?

6


8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?

Introverted


9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?

Yes


10.) Would you like to have children one day?

Not really, but I could change my mind


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 

Ignoring boundaries, rudeness, manipulation.


2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?

7


3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 

Sensitivity
Common interests
Intelligence
Humour
Attractiveness
Salary, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Sexual Appetite, Spontaneity

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I do not want to be alone 
2. I’d settle for a “good enough” man/woman 
3. If I can’t find someone good enough I’ll be happy alone
4. There are no good men/women out there 
5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 


5.) How many relationships have you been in?

1.5


6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?

Never.


7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?

4


8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?

Introverted; that way we'd understand each other a lot better.


9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?

Yep.


10.) Would you like to have children one day?

I think adopting one day would be really nice, but I'm not totally sure. I think yes.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? Dishonesty, I believe there is not an honest bone in their bodies sometimes.


2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate? Average


3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
I'll know when i see it. Don't have a "laundry" list.

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
6. Mind state currently: They are evil/souless/ fickle bloodsuckers 


5.) How many relationships have you been in?
3 or 4, nothing over 3 months. Haven't had a relationship in over 10 years.

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?
multiple divorces, lol.

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?
Haven't intimacy in years, 0.

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?
Little bit of both. Can't be one thing all the time.

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?
Lol, hell no. Bisexuals are people who don't want to admit they are gay because to me if you are engaged in gay activities you are gay. Don't believe in all this bisexual, pansexual bs.

10.) Would you like to have children one day?

I can't bring someone here, that's cruel.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

theseventhkey said:


> 9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?
> Lol, hell no.* Bisexuals are people who don't want to admit they are gay because to me if you are engaged in gay activities you are gay. Don't believe in all this bisexual, pansexual bs.*


How sad.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

*1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? *
Negative attitude, bitterness, selfishness,
*
2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?*
Like a 4

*3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: *
Not gonna do this because it's irrelevant

*4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: *

1. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 
2. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 
3. There are no good men/women out there 
4. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman
5. I do not want to be alone 
*
5.) How many relationships have you been in?*
A whopping zero
*
6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?*
They broke up LOL, so no ofcourse not.
*
7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?*
0
*
8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?*
Introverted I guess
*
9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?*
Sure, why the **** not?
*
10.) Would you like to have children one day?
*No


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

*1. What behaviours exhibited by men/women repel you the most?*

Wrath, greed, sloth, pride, lust, envy, and gluttony.

*2. On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?*

8.

*3. Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance:*

Sensitivity
Intelligence
Common interests
Attractiveness
Humour
Physique
Sexual appetite
Spirituality
Spontaneity
Power
Salary

*4. Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state:*

I do not want to be alone.
I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate.
There are no good men/women out there.
I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman.
If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone.

*5. How many relationships have you been in?*

1.

*6. Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?*

Jesus **** no.

*7. On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?*

6.

*8. Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?

*Introverted.

*9. Would you date someone who was bisexual?*

Yes.

*10. Would you like to have children one day?

*No.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most?

*teases, and girls who lead guys on*

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?

*if 5 is average then im maybe a 4*

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity

*1.) common interest
2.)sensativity
3.)humor
4.)attractivness
5.) intelligence (im not super smart... im jst slightly above average IQ wise... so i dont think i would have much in common with someone who is supersmart)
6.)physique
7.)sexual appetite
8.)spontenaity
9.)spirituality
10.)salary
11.) power
*
4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate

*3,1,2,4,5*
5.) How many relationships have you been in?

*nada*

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?

*not at all*

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?

*not really sure what an average persons sexdrive is like... i could be anywere from 3-7 if 5 is average*

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?

*doesnt really matter aslong as we have stuff in common to talk about, im happy to listen or talk aslong as the subject matter is interesting
*
9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?

*yep, i would be a little caught off gaurd by it when they first told me cause i havent met alot of bisexual people but its not something that i find unnattractive....im just indifferent to it*

10.) Would you like to have children one day?

*nope, no children, no marriage... not even promise rings.... im not the type to shackle myself.... im always afraid that if i marry someone that after the marriage they will change, cause at that point they would no that it would be alot harder for me to leave if i found out that they were not the person i thought they were *


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> How sad.


Don't you have "preferences"?, If you have "preferences" don't judge mine.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> Don't you have "preferences"?, If you have "preferences" don't judge mine.


She wasn't judging your preferences, she was judging your ignorant comments about bisexuality.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Your comment was not a matter of preference, it was a matter of fact. And you were factually wrong.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most?

*Playing games...especially the 'guess what's bothering her' game. Ugh. Nothing in the world worse than that. Leading me on/using me. 
*

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?

*7. It is important to get my attention. Though I don't have rigid standards in this regard. I have dated women of all sorts of different shapes, sizes, and looks. Though I certainly do have some types of people who I could not date based solely on their looks.
*

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance:

*Sensitivity, Intelligence, Attractiveness, Common Interests, Sexual Appetite, Physique, Humor, Spontaneity, Salary, Power, Spirituality*

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate

*3,1,2,5,4
*
5.) How many relationships have you been in?

*Depends on the definition. I've dated two women longer than a year.*

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?

*No. Though I do hope to married as long as they have been.*

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?

*9*

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?

*Either one is fine. Too extroverted I may not be able to handle though. They can be introverted, but hopefully not around me.*

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?

*Probably*

10.) Would you like to have children one day?

*Yes*


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Your comment was not a matter of preference, it was a matter of fact. And you were factually wrong.
> 
> She wasn't judging your preferences, she was judging your ignorant comments about bisexuality.


These are my personal beliefs, if you believe in something else so be it. That's what I feel and know it's true.

We live in a sad state when a Straight man/woman can't ask for a straight person. I understand now to ask for a heterosexual male/female is no longer the "norm". The LGBT mafia has won over nature, how we allowed this to happen I don't know. There is a lot hetero-phobia around here.

Good day sir's.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

theseventhkey said:


> These are my personal beliefs, if you believe in something else so be it. That's what I feel and know it's true.
> 
> We live in a sad state when a Straight man/woman can't ask for a straight person. I understand now to ask for a heterosexual male/female is no longer the "norm". The LGBT mafia has won over nature, how we allowed this to happen I don't know. There is a lot hetero-phobia around here.
> 
> Good day sir's.


You can personally believe the Sun orbits around the Earth.

And you would be wrong.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

theseventhkey said:


> Don't you have "preferences"?, If you have "preferences" don't judge mine.


Yes, it wasn't your preference that bothered me. I was just disappointed that some people are still so ignorant...


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

> 1.)What behaviors exhibited by women repel you the most?


in no particular order;

lack of communication, expecting me to read your mind.dishonesty, nagging, controlling, lack of patience, manipulative, heartlessness, vengeful, un-coperative, paranoia & suspicious.



> 2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?


not sure I could score it as such, but its important for me to be physically attracted to a person.



> 3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance:


Intelligence,
Humor, 
Sensitivity,
Sexual Appetite,
Common Interests, 
Physique,
Spirituality,
Attractiveness, 
Spontaneity, 
Salary, 
Power,



> 4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state:
> 1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate


can't say for sure, I've had all of them go through my mind at some point.



> 5.) How many relationships have you been in?


1



> 6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?


definitely not.



> 7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?


when i'm on ssri's - 4 .when i'm not - (whatever is average)



> 8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?


I don't think i'd rule out an extrovert completely, but I would prefer an introvert.



> 9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?


yea, don't have a problem.



> 10.) Would you like to have children one day?


dunno.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> You can personally believe the Sun orbits around the Earth.
> 
> And you would be wrong.


You finished?







you forgot this.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 
_Ignorance, lacking compassion, ungratefulness, laziness, liking Lebron James. _

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
_Not sure. 5? It's not the first thing I look for or care about but it's not the last, either._

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
_Sensitivity, Intelligence, Humor, Spontaneity, Common Interests, Attractiveness, Spirituality, Sexual Appetite, Physique, Power, Salary_

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
_4. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 
3. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 
2. I do not want to be alone 
1. There are no good men/women out there 
5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate _

5.) How many relationships have you been in?
_Four._

6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?
_Yes and no. They are committed and I like how they pick on each other. But they hardly share any interests and it probably holds at least one of them back._

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?
_6_

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?
_Extroverted enough to make up for me. Happiest relationship I was in the guy was so extroverted and funny that everyone paid attention to him and my version of socializing just meant being along for the ride. It was perfect._

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?
_Sorry, no. _

10.) Would you like to have children one day?
_Probably not. _


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

1.) seksism

2.) 4

3.) Sensitivity, Humor, Common Interests, Intelligence, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity, Spiritualism (or the lack there of, as in being Atheist) Power, Attractiveness, Physique, Salary

4.) (what does "settle" mean? I'm going to answer assuming it means living together till old age)
5, 3, 1, 2, 4

5.) zero

6.) no!

7.) 10

8.) depends, i'm leaning towards introverted, but i'd like to get in

9.) yes

10.) yes


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

theseventhkey said:


> You finished?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope old man already gave me one.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

*1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? *

Rudeness, selfishness, Self-Righteousness, obnoxious.Also, weak and clingy people who want their relationship as some kind of protection from the outer world.

*2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
*
4.

*3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: *

Spirituality
Common Interests
Intelligence
Sensitivity
Humor
Attractiveness,
Physique, 
Power, 
Sexual Appetite,
Spontaneity

*4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state:*

1. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 
2. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman
3. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 
4. I do not want to be alone 
5. There are no good men/women out there

*5.) How many relationships have you been in?*

0.

*6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?*

No, definitely not. They're miserable .

*7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?*

2-3

*8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?*

Introverted

*9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?*

Probably yes.

*10.) Would you like to have children one day?*

Yes.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> 1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most?
> 
> *Playing games...especially the 'guess what's bothering her' game. Ugh. Nothing in the world worse than that.*


Yep, that's the worst. It's like you're dealing with a little child. "What's wrong baby? If I give you a lollypop will you tell me what's wrong?"


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

1.) What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 

Constant talking about meaningless s***, narcissism, gossip, mind games, bad taste in music, getting resentful when I'm sensitive, but then responding positively when I'm a jackass

2.) How important are physical features in your selection of a mate?

6-7

3.)

Common Interests
Sexual Appetite
Attractiveness
Sensitivity
Spirituality
Intelligence
Humor
Spontaneity
Physique
Salary
Power

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind?

1. There are no good men/women out there 
2. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 
3. If I can’t find someone good enough I’ll be happy alone 
4. I do not want to be alone 
5. I’d settle for a “good enough” man/woman 


5.) How many relationships have you been in?

1


6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?

F*** no

7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?

9-10+

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?

Introvert

9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?

Yes

10.) Would you like to have children one day?

No


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 

Smellyness, pride of ignorance, boastfulness, trying to get my attention by acting like a ****


2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?

8


3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 

dont care



4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 

1. I’d settle for a “good enough” man/woman 
5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 

odd mixture, but the above


5.) How many relationships have you been in?

8 maybe, IDK really.


6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's?

No. Other than doing the laundry.


7.) On a scale of 1-10, how high is your sex drive?

7.5


8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?

introverted introverted introverted introverted introverted introverted introverted introverted introverted introverted introverted introverted 


9.) Would you date someone who was bisexual?

Perfer not to, but will if she is calm about it.


10.) Would you like to have children one day?

Nope. No. Notta, GTFO


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most? 
Arrogance, selfishness, dishonesty. 

2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
6.5

3.)Of the following choices, rank the criteria for selecting a mate in order of Importance: 
Attractiveness, Salary, Sensitivity, Common Interests, Spirituality, Physique, Power, Intelligence, Humor, Sexual Apetite, Spontaneity

Sensitivity
Spirituality
Attractiveness
Intelligence
etc.

4.)Of the following choices, which best describes your state of mind? Rank from best to least descriptive of your mind state: 
1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 2. If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate 

1. I'd settle for a "good enough" man/woman 
2.If I can't find someone good enough I'll be happy alone 3. I do not want to be alone 4. There are no good men/women out there 5. I refuse to settle for less than my ideal mate

5.) How many relationships have you been in? not many


6.) Do you want a relationship like your mother and father's? maybe yes

8.) Would you prefer an introverted or extroverted partner?
 Introverted


----------



## masoud (Apr 5, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> 1.)What behaviors exhibited by men/women repel you the most?
> Dishonesty can't really think of anything else I can deal with anything but dishonesty
> 
> 2.)On a scale of 1-10, how important are physical features in your selection of a mate?
> ...


One day yes but not in the near future


----------

